# Resale Value



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi All,

I currently have two computers, a Compaq Presario SR1950NX and an Apple iMac G5 (1.6 GHZ).

Now, the Apple is completely stock, I purchased it when the new G5's came out for $1,499. It is completely stock (256 MB RAM, 80 GB HD, etc.) and the OS is OSX Panther, 10.3.9.

I am going to purchase a new computer soon and I was wondering what do you think I could get for the G5 on eBay?

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

According to EveryMac.com, that machine's retail value is $1,000 to $1,100. I doubt you could get that on eBay. But it gives you something to go on.


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

OK, then what do you think I could get for it on eBay?

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Why not just check the completed auctions on eBay and find out?


----------



## dungeonguard (Jan 12, 2007)

OK, thanks.


----------

